# 3/6-3/7 storm?



## gladerider (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/topic/39541-potential-winter-storm-march-6-7/page-13

any hope?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotts birthday storm it will happen.:beer::beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2013)

i am very hopeful!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i am very hopeful!



Happy Birthday from me.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2013)

gladerider said:


> *any hope?*



For where?

Right now, every model has it hitting NC and VA and going out to sea.  MAYBE a bit of snow gets to South Jersey.

But there's a lot of time left and the energy hasnt even made landfall yet, so I imagine some big changes could still occur and it could come north.  But could the models all be so wrong that it turns into a New England blizzard?  Highly doubtful, but we can hope.  I'd be happy if it came north enough to put 7 or 8 inches in northern New Jersey, but even that looks pretty doubtful at this point.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2013)

read this earlier today. 



> the 00z run last night took a huge shift north.



 i really don't know much about the weather tech stuff but when i read something I like i just choose to believe it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2013)

Go north! We need a few more large storms before April!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 2, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> For where?
> 
> Right now, every model has it hitting NC and VA and going out to sea.  MAYBE a bit of snow gets to South Jersey.
> 
> But there's a lot of time left and the energy hasnt even made landfall yet, so I imagine some big changes could still occur and it could come north.  But could the models all be so wrong that it turns into a New England blizzard?  Highly doubtful, but we can hope.  I'd be happy if it came north enough to put 7 or 8 inches in northern New Jersey, but even that looks pretty doubtful at this point.



anywhere i can go ride my board


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2013)

Amazingly, I will be at Jay Peak those dates (skiing next wed-fri).

Come on snow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i really don't know much about the weather tech stuff but when i read something I like i just choose to believe it.



It did come north, but it's still a southern storm.  

The 00z GFS just came out and came a bit north again, but the jackpot zone is now slated to be northern VA instead of southern VA.   

Will be interesting to see if the 00z Euro is a bit further north of the GFS since its been leading the way lately, but given the model consistency it would take a simply massive jump to get the bullseye area to any ski resorts now, except possibly the Poconos (and the Poconos ALWAYS get screwed, so we know that aint happening!).


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It did come north, but it's still a southern storm.
> 
> The 00z GFS just came out and came a bit north again, but the jackpot zone is now slated to be northern VA instead of southern VA.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if the 00z Euro is a bit further north of the GFS since its been leading the way lately, but given the model consistency it would take a simply massive jump to get the bullseye area to any ski resorts now, except possibly the Poconos (and the Poconos ALWAYS get screwed, so we know that aint happening!).



Its all about the trend. If its this far out and the trend is north, then there's a chance.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> *Its all about the trend. If its this far out and the trend is north, then there's a chance*.



For us in NJ?  Maybe.   But  this storm is really not that far out anymore, it would take all the models being about as wrong as humanly possible for this to be a ski country storm now.  Granted the models have been trash most of last winter and this winter, but I think it would really be pushing it for them to be this wrong only a few days out.

I think you have to pin your hopes on the block to the north not being as strong as all the models think, or not being in the exact place it's currently in.  If that somehow goes away, then the storm could come up.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> For us in NJ?  Maybe.   But  this storm is really not that far out anymore, it would take all the models being about as wrong as humanly possible for this to be a ski country storm now.  Granted the models have been trash most of last winter and this winter, but I think it would really be pushing it for them to be this wrong only a few days out.
> 
> I think you have to pin your hopes on the block to the north not being as strong as all the models think, or not being in the exact place it's currently in.  If that somehow goes away, then the storm could come up.



You're right. I'm just talking about the Poconos and maybe Catskills.

FWIW, Henry Magurity from Accuweather put up a map with the possibility of a foot for most of eastern PA and western NJ.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> FWIW, Henry Magurity from Accuweather put up a map with the possibility of a foot for most of eastern PA and western NJ.



Is there any commentary along with the map?  There's really nothing to support that in any of the models, so I'd like to know his reasoning.  That's one of the best ways to learn, IMO, is to listen to two experts with differing opinions, and then try to understand why they're so different.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is there any commentary along with the map?  There's really nothing to support that in any of the models, so I'd like to know his reasoning.  That's one of the best ways to learn, IMO, is to listen to two experts with differing opinions, and then try to understand why they're so different.



http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/meteomadness/latest-on-the-storm-next-week/7239517


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> You're right. I'm just talking about the Poconos and maybe Catskills.
> 
> FWIW, Henry Magurity from Accuweather put up a map with the possibility of a foot for most of eastern PA and western NJ.



Honestly henry is an awful forecaster. He Wants big storms to happen so bad that he screws up forecasts bigtime. Not  saying it cant happen but i watch his vids for comic relief. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

Please please snowy somewhere like great Gore today snowy awesome conditions, hopefully everyone else out enjoying today.:beer::beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> *Honestly henry is an awful forecaster. He Wants big storms to happen so bad that he screws up forecasts bigtime.*



There is absolutely no date to support the "possible snow" he has in northern NJ, NYC, and Boston.

It's not that he's,_ "an awful forecaster"_, it's that these "forecasts" are done to generate website traffic.  Pay attention, and what you'll notice is for EVERY big storm Accuweather includes ALL the big cities in the "possible impact" area regardless of what the models say.   

This is a PERFECT example.  The Canuck, the GFS, the Euro, the UK, not a single one of them has ANY snow above southern New Jersey, and yet somehow he magically puts odds of storm impact in NYC, n.NJ, and Boston, where millions of people (and web hits) live.

So why it's possible a big shift could happen and that snow could get to Boston, what he's doing is fraudulent, pure and simple.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

12z GFS shifted maybe 40 miles north and with a bigger pcp area.  Baby steps to central NJ snow!  lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2013)

This is from Tim Kelley.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> This is from Tim Kelley.



Did he also post the Euro?  It went south.   EURO vs. GFS model war.  Stop me if you've heard this story before.

Who knows, maybe the GFS and NAM will be right and the EURO wrong.  It would be nice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

March-7 my my birthday, I want snow, snow, you know what lol. Snow I want great bagels please and good skiing!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 4, 2013)

Margusity's latest tweet

Accu_Henry: What I am trying to figure out this morning is if the GFS is right in bringing snow north into NYC and Boston. 

Wow, talk about a jump to the north!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Margusity's latest tweet
> 
> Accu_Henry: What I am trying to figure out this morning is if the GFS is right in bringing snow north into NYC and Boston.
> *
> Wow, talk about a jump to the north!*



I wouldn't get too excited yet.  The core is still in VA, and the GFS/NAM have tended to overdo their leaps all winter.  Still hoping the models are wrong, but it's not looking too good for us in northern NJ.  Needs to take a big jump north.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Needs to take a big jump north.



And, as if it were listening to me, the 12z GFS just came out and took a MASSIVE geographical leap north.

This will now either be:

A) The GFS' revenge on the Euro
B) Another major embarrassment for the US government's weather model


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow.  My wife is gonna be pissed at me after this weekend.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> And, as if it were listening to me, the 12z GFS just came out and took a MASSIVE geographical leap north.



Any idea on the timing?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Any idea on the timing?*



The timing would be a Wednesday afternoon/night to Thursday am.  

But keep in mind, I dont believe the GFS (the map St. Bear posted) with the huge northeastern snow totals above is going to happen.

*Think about what has happened almost all winter long*.  There's been either some _slight _model disagreement or maybe even model agreement, and then...... with a few days to go...... the GFS does something DRAMATICALLY different than pretty much everyone else, and it's been wrong every time.

So why would I believe the GFS now, when it's doing the same crazy thing its done all winter as the storm approaches?  Yes, this would be awesome for ski country if it happens, but until other models get on board (Euro) I'm not buying it.   Sure would be awesome for my ski trip though!  My gf's school would certainly close and I could leave for VT early, lol.

One thing I can promise you though?  Based on the above picture, even thought it's the ONLY MODEL showing that, Accuweather, The Weather Channel, and numerous other disingenuous sources are going to pump this storm for NYC, Boston, Philly etc... in the pursuit of ratings and web hits.


EDIT:  The Euro should be out probably by around 1:30.  Lets hope it bounces HUGE to the north like the GFS did.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The timing would be a Wednesday afternoon/night to Thursday am.
> 
> But keep in mind, I dont believe the GFS (the map St. Bear posted) with the huge northeastern snow totals above is going to happen.
> 
> ...



Will snow hit Elk maybe?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *Will snow hit Elk maybe?*



Elk is in a bad spot for this storm, regardless of what model is correct.   

Most models have this going somewhat northeast and out to sea somewhere in NC or VA or Delmarva (i.e. well south of PA).   The GFS takes it MUCH farther north, it's far away from interior PA.


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

I need someone to post a Ski Weather 101 thread so I can sticky it in this forum. I don't understand the difference between the Euro, etc. Would be really useful for a lot of us.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> I need someone to post a Ski Weather 101 thread so I can sticky it in this forum. I don't understand the difference between the Euro, etc. Would be really useful for a lot of us.



Yes that would be great.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

The 12z Canuck just came out and it's a bit north too, but not enough for ski country to take a hit, though it probably would give most peeps a few inches.  Better than nothing.






After this panel, the shield fans out as and even VT and NY would get an inch or two.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 4, 2013)

As much as I would love some snow.. kind of worried about the impact of this storm on the NJ coast.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> I need someone to post a Ski Weather 101 thread so I can sticky it in this forum. *I don't understand the difference between the Euro, etc.* Would be really useful for a lot of us.



The major players are the:

GFS is American
ECMWF is the Euro = European
UKMET = UK
GEM = Canadian
JPM = Japan (though most weather wonks say it sucks)

There there are other ones like the NAM, which is an American short-range model and the SREF which is ensembles of the NAM, and the RPM etc..., but the GFS, Euro, UK and Canadian models are the ones you'll encounter most often.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The 12z Canuck just came out and it's a bit north too, but not enough for ski country to take a hit, though it probably would give most peeps a few inches. Better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trending....trending...trending...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

The 18z NAM just went Ka-Pow.   This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Mar 4, 2013)

Ka-Pow good?

OR

Ka-Pow bad?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

D-2.5-GT said:


> Ka-Pow good?
> 
> OR
> 
> Ka-Pow bad?



Draw a straight line from northern VA through the southern half of NJ, all of Long Island to Boston+Cape Cod = BURIED.

There's no way this is possibly correct. lol


----------



## octopus (Mar 4, 2013)

like how buried?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

octopus said:


> *like how buried?*



It's stupid.  No way this happens.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2013)

My weather guru has the storm trending further north. At this time he's not making a prediction of where the rain/snow line will be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

*18z GFS just released, and it comes north AGAIN.*

NOW some of ski country gets whacked, specifically the *Catskills* and *Poconos*.

Given the Poconos never gets snow, that's enough for me to scientifically conclude this model run is BS.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2013)

[h=3]Time to get the Bread and Milk...?[/h]


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2013)

CT forecasts:
Model overview...(keep in mind snowfall totals are MODEL guidance)
*18z GFS:* Snowfall totals generally 10-20". Very heavy, wet snow across the entire state. Areas near the coast could mix with rain for a while, with amounts on the low end of that range. The 12z GFS was on the order of about 6-12".
*18z NAM:* Snowfall totals generally 8-16". Very heavy, wet snow that could mix with rain for a time across southern and southeastern sections. Snowfall amounts are higher across northeastern CT and slightly lower across coastal New London County.
*15z SREF:* Snowfall totals generally 8-14". Also shows heavy, wet snow, but is colder than the NAM. The shoreline totals might be slightly lower.
*12z Euro:* Snowfall totals of about 2-4". Periods of light snow, with borderline temperatures. The model has taken a significant shift to the northwest. If the trend were to continue for the next run, amounts would be much higher than advertised here.
*12z Canadian:* Snowfall totals generally 5-10". A wintry mix ends as snow across the entire state. Snowfall amounts would be somewhat lower near the coast.
*12z GFS  and 12z GFS ensembles:* Snowfall totals generally 6-12". Similar with heavy, wet snow across the state.
*09z SREF:* Snowfall totals generally 6-12".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

The 18z GFS ensemble is even better than the operational run!

  If only this were to happen...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

@Accu_Henry: GFS has 10 inches in NYC now. Might have to rethink that snow map.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

When I was leaving my job, local weather stations in NYC were already talking about this storm being snow event in the city.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

If we get anywhere near a foot, I'll likely be at Elk on Thurs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> If we get anywhere near a foot, I'll likely be at Elk on Thurs.



Great place to go to.


----------



## Euler (Mar 4, 2013)

Any ideas on timing of this...,  if SoVT were to wind up getting some snow would it be  late Weds into Thurs?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2013)

Euler said:


> Any ideas on timing of this...,  if SoVT were to wind up getting some snow would it be  late Weds into Thurs?



That's the likely timeframe right now- the question then becomes can the precip get that far North in signficant amounts and how much of a factor will the winds be! Regardless of whether or not the precip makes it to SoVt, it looks like the vast majority of New England will be in for some strong winds as the storm transitions up from the mid-atlantic on over the the Canadian Maritimes area


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Come on baby...HIT SKI SUNDOWN


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2013)

00z GFS out, and it now has substantial snow for Vermont and New Hampshire, but I have a tough time believing this.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2013)

If this makes the MA/NH roads tough on Friday morning I'm not going to be happy...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

The Euro continues to be the most conservative with the snow totals.  Below is 00z from last night.  The big difference is it puts a 2nd "Jackpot zone" in eastern MA/RI.






The NAM continues to be the most "snow-happy" with the totals.  Below is 12z just out less than 10 minutes ago.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

If I get out on Thurs, it's looking like either Gore or Magic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

12z GFS just took a BIG jog east, which is really bad for pretty much everyone.

Hopefully it's an outlier run and most of the ensemble members are still over some ski country.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

Because we can NEVER have too many maps or predictions.........

DT at Wxrisk is thinking this "left-hooks" back into northern New England more than anyone I've seen, as such, here is his map.  It would be fantastic if true.   He's been dead wrong on this storm so far though.



> * there is a possible surprise for Eastern  New England which I am aware of and it could end up busting   in my face again .*
> 
> LAST    NIGHT  Europeans and GFS models showed a new solution to this system  which  would actually occur more towards the end of the week.  This  image of last night's European model shows a strong piece of energy over  western Manitoba diving south eastward through the  Great Lakes towards  Pennsylvania.  The impact of the system on the coastal storm just as it  is pulling away ...   woukld be  cause the   Big  coastal Low  to shift  closer to Cape Cod  and cause additional heavy snow to fall over East  New England.  By this time temperatures will turn some of colder and  most the precipitation in this scenario would fall as snow


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

The models seem to be moving towards the idea of an extended snowfall for ski country on Fri.  Looks like I can save my vacation day, and go on Sat.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Cripes.  I've been ignoring this discussion 'cause I thought it was only an Atlantic states event.  I guess I'd better wake up instead of watching all the WC races.

nws has released its snow forecast.  Looks like they are favoring the Euro.
http://ow.ly/i/1CT3d







wbz has stepped in with its crystal ball





gosh, I sure hope it does come in a bit higher.  I'm in need of a day trip before the weekend.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

billski said:


> *Cripes.  I've been ignoring this discussion 'cause I thought it was only an Atlantic states event.*  I guess I'd better wake up instead of watching all the WC races.



This has only been on the radar (no pun intended, though fitting) for about 16'ish hours or so.  What happened is there is a second piece of energy moving across Canada that previously was unknown, and apparently some think it could act a bit like a magnet and help suck the left-hook into VT and NH etc...   Fingers crossed.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2013)

billski said:


> View attachment 8082


Just what we need at this time of the year...base building for Boston metro ski areas.:roll:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This has only been on the radar (no pun intended, though fitting) for about 16'ish hours or so. What happened is there is a second piece of energy moving across Canada that previously was unknown, and apparently some think it could act a bit like a magnet and help suck the left-hook into VT and NH etc... Fingers crossed.



NY too.  Conditions this weekend could be stellar across the board.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe another magical day?
Wondering if this will be a yellow wax day?


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is the complete set, thanks to me.  Remember, they have not all be updated yet.  Check the dates on each graphic.
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html

Notice how New York tries to get their forecast down to a tenth of an inch when everyone else does a range?:roll:

Winchill may have to update his forecast
http://snowforecast.com/component/content/article/4826-magic-mountain


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

billski said:


> wbz has stepped in with its crystal ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, wait, bz has changed their minds...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

This is looking to be an NY kind of weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

The 18z NAM just came in (the more important ensembles arent in yet though), and it's colder and snowier.  Though it doesnt develop that left-hook, it takes a more traditional path. 

 Would still be good for everyone, and much better for the Poconos, Cats, MA areas etc.... 

 Realistically* this is probably a snow-porn map* that will not happen.  Seems like the NAM has been overdoing the snow totals all winter.


----------



## octopus (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This has only been on the radar (no pun intended, though fitting) for about 16'ish hours or so.  What happened is there is a second piece of energy moving across Canada that previously was unknown, and apparently some think it could act a bit like a magnet and help suck the left-hook into VT and NH etc...   Fingers crossed.



unknown secret energy , possible random snowfall amounts from carolina to maine:lol:. i think my next career should be meteorologist , no accountability.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone want to guess at the moisture content the further inland it goes?  I know it's going to be slushballs on the coast, maybe even a mix.  But what about inland?


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

octopus said:


> unknown secret energy , possible random snowfall amounts from carolina to maine:lol:. i think my next career should be meteorologist , no accountability.



As someone who follows a ton of mets, I can tell you some have essentially "run and hid" and are all of a sudden radio silent the last 16 or 24 hours = cowards.    At least make a call you pansy!  Or at least inject some humor like  Bernie Rayno did today by waving a white towel on your web update.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 5, 2013)

Our forecasts have been out the whole time.  No running and hiding here.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Our forecasts have been out the whole time.  No running and hiding here.


I trust ya Winn...


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Our forecasts have been out the whole time.  No running and hiding here.


Are you seeing the snow lasting into Friday?  Also, any thoughts on Monday?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 5, 2013)

hammer said:


> Are you seeing the snow lasting into Friday?  Also, any thoughts on Monday?



This thing is a cut-off low just sitting out there and could carry into Friday a bit but I am leaning towards snowfall diminishing then--most of the effects look to be offshore anyways.  Monday looks like some mixed/rain showers with higher snow levels.


----------



## octopus (Mar 5, 2013)

billski said:


>


almost....but it might be all rain or partially cloudy


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...ast-for-wednesday-evening-to-friday-dawn.html

Matt Noyes with a really insightful post about how mets take computer precipitation guidance and come up with forecast amounts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

The only useful information that may be drawn from this, is the fact that The Weather Channel is being as hyperbolic and intentionaly misleading as usual, to drum up hysteria and television ratings.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> This thing is a cut-off low just sitting out there and could carry into Friday a bit but I am leaning towards snowfall diminishing then--most of the effects look to be offshore anyways.  Monday looks like some mixed/rain showers with higher snow levels.



Yeah.  I've got a hunch that spring skiing starts next week.  What'cha think WC?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

The 00z NAM is out, and if it verified it would absolutely pummel the Catskills and DAX with heavy snow.

It's weird, basically after departing NJ to the northeast, the entire precipitation shield wraps around itself, like h2o spinning down a drain or a golfball going 360 degrees around a cup, and comes all the way back to NJ again.  In the middle of that there's >1" per hour snowfall in NY.

Of course, it's the NAM and that model have overjuiced the snow all winter, but......


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 5, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...ast-for-wednesday-evening-to-friday-dawn.html
> 
> Matt Noyes with a really insightful post about how mets take computer precipitation guidance and come up with forecast amounts.


Noyes is really conservative. Always a good watch for minimum expectations. He holds his cards close and waits as long as possible on accumulation predictions. He seems really concerned with public perception and the delicate balance between giving people enough warning but not hyping. I can respect that. But on the flip side, I'd rather hear Tim Kelly deliver a forecast because, even with the maps, he'll drop hints at where he thinks has a good possibility on getting more snow and of course isn't afraid to call out particular ski areas even on the air.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The only useful information that may be drawn from this, is the fact that The Weather Channel is being as hyperbolic and intentionaly misleading as usual, to drum up hysteria and television ratings.



Cool! Based on all those estimate maps, I can expect somewhere between 2-18" at my house! :lol: 

Actually what all these maps are in consensus about is that with all the relatively "warm" air around and available for this storm, that geographically there won't be very much distance between where the largest amounts fall and where very little falls! A few miles variance in this storm track WILL make a large difference


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

do you guys think ANY new england mtns will get decent snow out of this?


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2013)

octopus said:


> do you guys think ANY new england mtns will get decent snow out of this?



As far as I'm concerned, 4" is just fine.  We've got a super base.  4" will cover any damage and I'll have a great time!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

36 inches of snow tomorrow I predict, because I turn 36 tomorrow, my birthday gift to everyone here.


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2013)

If they get lucky, So. VT will win.  Just wonder how "wet" the snow will be so far inland.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

Frankly, this storm is happening right now, and people still have no idea what's going to happen.  WAY too many options and possibilities.

Really adds a dose of reality and humbleness to man's belief in its' capabilities for predicting the weather.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Frankly, this storm is happening right now, and people still have no idea what's going to happen.  WAY too many options and possibilities.
> 
> Really adds a dose of reality and humbleness to man's belief in its' capabilities for predicting the weather.



You think Platty might get some snow, either way this weekend looking good in the Catskills, 40s for highs and Sunny.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2013)

billski said:


> If they get lucky, So. VT will win. Just wonder how "wet" the snow will be so far inland.



Given that realistically it's not going to be much colder than the mid 20's and there's already strong winds out of the East saturating the atmosphere in SoVT now ahead of the main batch of moisture associated with the storm, we're NOT going to be looking at 5% Utah-esque "blower snow" from this one


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

2 Virginia areas are reporting a foot.
http://www.onthesnow.com/

Skiing in Virginia.....wtf.


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Frankly, this storm is happening right now, and people still have no idea what's going to happen.  WAY too many options and possibilities.
> 
> Really adds a dose of reality and humbleness to man's belief in its' capabilities for predicting the weather.




This seems to be happening a lot lately, the weather people are "predicting" the weather as it happens, I could do that.   I just look for the prettiest weather girl, at least I have something to look at while they f' up the forecast.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

octopus said:


> This seems to be happening a lot lately, the weather people are "predicting" the weather as it happens, I could do that.*   I just look for the prettiest weather girl, at least I have something to look at while they f' up the forecast.*



Then you may want to consider Maria Molina.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-norlun-trough/1351266009001


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah, how original.  The forecast changes and then the meteorologist bashing begins.  This is a thread to discuss the storm---and some of us go out of our way to help you all find the best powder possible.  If the sexist, degrading, trolling/flaming is your thing, and cannot post something to further the discussion about the storm, then perhaps this thread/forum isn't for you.  There certainly seems to be a little too much of that going on lately.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Winn, yesterday both Henry Margurity of Accuweather and Lionel Hutz of FIS mentioned the storm being sucked NW by a low coming out of Canada, resulting in extended snow for the ADK into Fri?  Do you see that happening?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2013)

octopus said:


> do you guys think ANY new england mtns will get decent snow out of this?



We weren't really expecting decent snow out of this to begin with.  As we mentioned in our forecast discussions, the upper level winds just did not favor this storm curling into us for big snow through VT/NH/ME.  If anyone, MA/CT is (and has been) in the most favorable position to score something.  The secondary disturbance that sneaks in from the west may deliver some light accumulations for the Cats/Ads, but aside from that this was not expected to be a big delivery of snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Winn, yesterday both Henry Margurity of Accuweather and Lionel Hutz of FIS mentioned the storm being sucked NW by a low coming out of Canada, resulting in extended snow for the ADK into Fri?  Do you see that happening?



Was typing at the same time...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Excellent, thank you.  I'm hitting Gore on Sat, and a few inches on Thurs and a few more on Fri would keep things nice and fresh.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Winn, yesterday both Henry Margurity of Accuweather and Lionel Hutz of FIS mentioned the storm being sucked NW by a low coming out of Canada, resulting in extended snow for the ADK into Fri?  Do you see that happening?



I kinda doubt it.  That secondary disturbance is fairly weak and dont' think it would be enough to draw it back in--probably enough upper level divergence for some light snow activity for Cats/Ads but that's about it.  I know with what happened with Sandy being drawn in is a consideration but it's a different setup than that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, how original.  The forecast changes and then the meteorologist bashing begins.  This is a thread to discuss the storm---and some of us go out of our way to help you all find the best powder possible.  If the sexist, degrading, trolling/flaming is your thing, and cannot post something to further the discussion about the storm, then perhaps this thread/forum isn't for you.  There certainly seems to be a little too much of that going on lately.



You Winn are always appreciated my me. Up last week this storm wasn't even supposed to hit us now it is and I'm happy for that and for getting great prediction from Winnchill for years now.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You Winn are always appreciated my me. Up last week this storm wasn't even supposed to hit us now it is and I'm happy for that and for getting great prediction from Winnchill for years now.



Thanks Scotty--it's not even about me.  It's just getting _so old _with the degrading remarks.  I mean, enough already.


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

winnchill, i do appreciate you coming on here and answering questions. i also regularly go to your site and also have your app on my phone. i just find it amusing that when i watch TV, the forecasts are constantly changing and usually wrong. i, like many others on here. are trying to make plans to hit the most powder when it comes this way, its just frustrating trying to guess where to go. i realize its not an exact science, though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

Once again, NJ gets bypassed on the goods.  Has happened not figuratively, but literally with every storm this winter. 



> *SPECIAL  WEATHER STATEMENT: * As of 4:00pm this afternoon, we are pulling the  plug on any appreciable snow accumulations for our entire coverage area.   There may be some coatings to an inch of slushy accumulation this  evening at the tail end, best chances for that is the farther SE you go  in SE PA and central/southern NJ.  This was an extremely difficult storm  2 forecast, and we are not going to sugar coat it in any way.  We  failed, bottom line.  Not just this site, but the meteorological  community as a whole.  We mentioned the past few days that there was a  very fine line between epic and epic fail with this storm, and epic fail  prevailed.


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, how original. The forecast changes and then the meteorologist bashing begins. This is a thread to discuss the storm---and some of us go out of our way to help you all find the best powder possible. If the sexist, degrading, trolling/flaming is your thing, and cannot post something to further the discussion about the storm, then perhaps this thread/forum isn't for you. There certainly seems to be a little too much of that going on lately.



The problem I see is that there are real predictions and there are hyped predictions...and unfortunately in this Internet age we have access to both kinds, as well as endless banter on other message boards etc. that for all we know could be written by a bunch of 16YO wannabe meteorologists. Anyone with some kind of technical or scientific background can do their homework and assess the info available, but the average person who has a harder time filtering ends up running to the store for French Toast supplies that will go bad before they are consumed.



WinnChill said:


> We weren't really expecting decent snow out of this to begin with.  As we mentioned in our forecast discussions, the upper level winds just did not favor this storm curling into us for big snow through VT/NH/ME.  If anyone, MA/CT is (and has been) in the most favorable position to score something.  The secondary disturbance that sneaks in from the west may deliver some light accumulations for the Cats/Ads, but aside from that this was not expected to be a big delivery of snow.



Thanks for the credible input.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Once again, NJ gets bypassed on the goods.  Has happened not figuratively, but literally with every storm this winter.



Seems like the same thing happened in DC as well


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Then you may want to consider Maria Molina.


WTF is with her eye brows. I found weather ladies that try to hard to look good on camera a distraction. I don't enjoy watching forecasts with women trying to hard in the looks department. Not saying I don't enjoy a good looking lady  but there is a difference between looking good and trying to hard... are you delivering the weather or looking for a runway?


----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> WTF is with her eye brows. I found weather ladies that try to hard to look good on camera a distraction. I don't enjoy watching forecasts with women trying to hard in the looks department. Not saying I don't enjoy a good looking lady  but there is a difference between looking good and trying to hard... are you delivering the weather or looking for a runway?



I think she's on tv less for the eyebrows and more for other parts of her anatomy.


----------



## midd (Mar 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> WTF is with her eye brows. I found weather ladies that try to hard to look good on camera a distraction. I don't enjoy watching forecasts with women trying to hard in the looks department. Not saying I don't enjoy a good looking lady  but there is a difference between looking good and trying to hard... are you delivering the weather or looking for a runway?



she has eyebrows?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Once again, NJ gets bypassed on the goods.  Has happened not figuratively, but literally with every storm this winter.



Didn't MC pick up over a foot in that storm a few weeks back?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> WTF is with her eye brows. I found weather ladies that try to hard to look good on camera a distraction. I don't enjoy watching forecasts with women trying to hard in the looks department. Not saying I don't enjoy a good looking lady  but there is a difference between looking good and trying to hard... are you delivering the weather or looking for a runway?



Maybe Fox News makes her were the ugly make up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Didn't MC pick up over a foot in that storm a few weeks back?



Yes, and I live 20 miles from MC and still haven't been their yet this season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Didn't MC pick up over a foot in that storm a few weeks back?



I think they got 11 or 12 inches from the big storm in early February, but that's only about 5 miles from the NY border, and that northeast quadrant was the only part of Jersey that did really well.  Most of Jersey only got 2" to 5" from that thing, whereas we were predicted to receive 8" to 16" (and more in some places).  MC itself, for instance, was predicted to get way more than what they got.  

And the Poconos (which always gets screwed) got 5" instead of a foot or more!   The Pocono is like Charlie Brown, and snowstorms are Lucy with the football.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think they got 11 or 12 inches from the big storm in early February, but that's only about 5 miles from the NY border, and that northeast quadrant was the only part of Jersey that did really well.  Most of Jersey only got 2" to 5" from that thing, whereas we were predicted to receive 8" to 16" (and more in some places).  MC itself, for instance, was predicted to get way more than what they got.
> 
> And the Poconos (which always gets screwed) got 5" instead of a foot or more!   The Pocono is like Charlie Brown, and snowstorms are Lucy with the football.


Up that is what happened. I didn't go in to work that day because of the predicated snow fall was way way off, but it happens. Just no more personal time at work for me to use unto April,.


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

watching the weather channel right now , they keep saying, and i quote "tough call for boston". so..... wtf does that mean? why is everyone so confused?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> WTF is with her eye brows. I found weather ladies that try to hard to look good on camera a distraction. I don't enjoy watching forecasts with women trying to hard in the looks department. Not saying I don't enjoy a good looking lady  but there is a difference between looking good and trying to hard... are you delivering the weather or looking for a runway?



If she's talking about snow, for some reason i'm likely going to be thinking about skiing through some BIG moguls! ;-)


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

ok. so for morning local weather i prefer jc monahan, used to be dylan dreyer but she went national.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 6, 2013)

There still seems to be a fair amount of uncertainty with this system. Is there any hope of it curling back for that left hook for the MRV?


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

it's windy here in watertown mass. i predict it will be windy or not windy for the next 24 hrs, and possibly rainy or snowy for at least 27 minutes, also surf could be up to 40' or not. i've lost my mind


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

octopus said:


> it's windy here in watertown mass. i predict it will be windy or not windy for the next 24 hrs, and possibly rainy or snowy for at least 27 minutes, also surf could be up to 40' or not. i've lost my mind



I know, right?  I'm hoping to get out tomorrow and/or Friday and even now I have no idea whether to go west, northwest or north.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> I know, right?  I'm hoping to get out tomorrow and/or Friday and even now I have no idea whether to go west, northwest or north.



Platty almost never.had a wind hold that I know of.


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

once again, no forecast for boston.

on a lighter note, the weather channel played "why you wanna give me the run around song" before the commercial break. who sings that?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2013)

Winter Storm *Saturn *is headed our way....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Winter Storm *Saturn *is headed our way....



I like the sound of that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG this is freaking hysterical....  The 00z NAM has about 12 inches of snow in for NJ in the 2nd part of this storm.

Yeah, like ANYONE is going to believe that now.  It's like the boy who cried wolf....and then cried wolf again...and again.... and......


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> OMG this is freaking hysterical....  The 00z NAM has about 12 inches of snow in for NJ in the 2nd part of this storm.
> 
> Yeah, like ANYONE is going to believe that now.  It's like the boy who cried wolf....and then cried wolf again...and again.... and......


Crazy shit .


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

winter storm saturn boston forecast......action  map forecast?........wtf!   thank you weather channel


----------



## abc (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, weather we get snow or not, at least no "r" word ever mentioned anywhere, right?

Given most mountains now have a half way decent base, I'm happy enough to get to keep what we already have without losing any, with or without adding to it.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> OMG this is freaking hysterical....  The 00z NAM has about 12 inches of snow in for NJ in the 2nd part of this storm.
> 
> Yeah, like ANYONE is going to believe that now.  It's like the boy who cried wolf....and then cried wolf again...and again.... and......



I've currently got 35 degrees at my house in NE Ct at an elevation of about 800 ft. Just some occasional drizzle in the air, with some relatively frequent wind gusts in the 30-35mph range out of the East. I'm in one of the areas that most METS have singled out as likely to have heavier accumulations from storm Saturn. My local MET, who is usually pretty accurate with his snowfall estimates for storms hitting my area, is calling for maybe 1-2" of a slushy mix overnight tonight, light on/off rain during the daylight hours tomorrow, and then maybe 2-4" of snow falling tomorrow night into Friday AM - a bit less than many of the national METS have forcasted for my area (i'm in what most have seemed to think will be a 6-10" range).

My gut instinct is that just like happened in the Washington DC area today, where this storm really underperformed for snowfall totals because of more warm air integration as the low really started to "feed" off the Atlantic, that that is what we'll be looking at for the NJ/NY and southern New England areas as storm Saturn moves across the area. There just isn't enough of a pool of significantly COLD air to the North to be drawn into this system IMHO


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2013)

abc said:


> Well, weather we get snow or not, at least no "r" word ever mentioned anywhere, right?
> 
> Given most mountains now have a half way decent base, I'm happy enough to get to keep what we already have without losing any, with or without adding to it.



No, it's cold enough in the mountains that if there is precip it will be snow.  And I'm at the "happy it's cold" and there's snow preservation too after what happened last March.  I wouldnt give up all hope that the mountains couldnt get at least a few inches tomorrow evening though.  Every little bit helps, even the small potatoes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

Some possible good news.  In terms of the myriad of weather wonks, I have to say this guy is very, very knowledgeable. 



> I have seen this sort of set up before and what I believe is  going to happen is that we will see some sort of boundary close to the  Connecticut River Valley over Central New England.  The Connecticut  River pre much splits New England in half and west of the Connecticut  River the terrain really rises quite rapidly.  As a result* I do believe  that over the HIGH the peaks of the Catskills northwest CT and southern VT  and Western MASS There could be as much as 12 to 16 inches  of snow. *  In some ways this sort of  of   reminds me of the blizzard  1888  where we had a strong frontogenetic boundary that ran  north to  south across   New England .  In the blizzard 1888 areas east of the  boundary  saw a lot less snowfall and more rain ... while areas west of  the boundary got hammered with huge amounts of snow .


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, it's cold enough in the mountains that if there is precip it will be snow.  And I'm at the "happy it's cold" and there's snow preservation too after what happened last March.  I wouldnt give up all hope that the mountains couldnt get at least a few inches tomorrow evening though.  Every little bit helps, even the small potatoes.



Maybe for this pattern, but most places even in No. NH are calling for rain on tuesday...


----------



## abc (Mar 7, 2013)

D-2.5-GT said:


> Maybe for this pattern, but most places even in No. NH are calling for rain on tuesday...


Tuesday?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

abc said:


> Tuesday?



It will snow today Thursday that is what is most important about today.


----------



## Euler (Mar 7, 2013)

Wathing the radar and reading the posts by various weather wonks has me wondering if Berkshire East might wind up a big winner today/tonight


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

Euler said:


> Berkshire East might wind up a big winner today/tonight



Yahgoo Valley must be stoked too.




BenedictGomez said:


> Some possible good news. In terms of the myriad of weather wonks, I have to say this guy is very, very knowledgeable.




Sure hope he's right!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 7, 2013)

Euler said:


> Wathing the radar and reading the posts by various weather wonks has me wondering if Berkshire East might wind up a big winner today/tonight



Might be a very long day for us tomorrow! Bell to bell is 13 hours, oh my aching legs


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Yahgoo Valley must be stoked too.



Yawgoo, based on where it's located will likely just get a couple of inches of "goo" out of this one!!  Not nearly enough elevation, latitude or longitude for them to jackpot from Storm Saturn


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey abc, where are you skiing this weekend? Scotty will be at Platty Saturday and Sunday, I'll be there Sunday, give me a holler if you're there. TWC is calling for next to nothing for Roxbury, NOAA is saying up to 7" through Friday, hope they're right, should be a little more on the mountain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Hey abc, where are you skiing this weekend? Scotty will be at Platty Saturday and Sunday, I'll be there Sunday, give me a holler if you're there. TWC is calling for next to nothing for Roxbury, NOAA is saying up to 7" through Friday, hope they're right, should be a little more on the mountain.


Enjoy Friday powder day a head.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 7, 2013)

Cats or Berkshires, who's getting the snow?


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, how original.  The forecast changes and then the meteorologist bashing begins.  This is a thread to discuss the storm---and some of us go out of our way to help you all find the best powder possible.  If the sexist, degrading, trolling/flaming is your thing, and cannot post something to further the discussion about the storm, then perhaps this thread/forum isn't for you.  There certainly seems to be a little too much of that going on lately.



+1.  Now let's get back to the snow show


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some possible good news.  In terms of the myriad of weather wonks, I have to say this guy is very, very knowledgeable.




Well, let's hope that he's right and that.....



BenedictGomez said:


> it would take all the models being about as wrong as humanly possible for this to be a ski country storm now.



Here's to stupid models!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> *Well, let's hope that he's right*



Well the Catskills are already nearing the low-end of the above estimate and it's supposed to snow for hours still, so so far so good at least for those hills.



Cannonball said:


> *Here's to stupid models*!



Amen to that!


----------



## octopus (Mar 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Well, let's hope that he's right and that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to stupid models!



wait a minute...now it's in the mountains?


----------



## abc (Mar 7, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Hey abc, where are you skiing this weekend? Scotty will be at Platty Saturday and Sunday, I'll be there Sunday, give me a holler if you're there.


I'll probably try to hit Platty at least one day. More likely Saturday. Will know tomorrow.

If I remember right, the Price Chopper deal is still going? And I did manage to get one last time so I'll hit the same store again, hopefully not as much hassle this time around...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

At reststop in Cats on way to n.VT. Its absolutely dumping snow right now. Think this will overperform estimates.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some possible good news.  In terms of the myriad of weather wonks, I have to say this guy is very, very knowledgeable.


Obviously he is not used to forecasting New England. Last night, Matt Noyes was calling for 2" for my neck of the woods and he still has 8=12" lolol. So far, in the past 24 hours, we've had two bursts of snow with essentially no accumulation.


----------



## octopus (Mar 7, 2013)

now i'm being told that boston will get 8 to 12" thru saturday. this is actually looking better for the mtns
'


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> At reststop in Cats on way to n.VT. Its absolutely dumping snow right now. Think this will overperform estimates.



Have some great powder days tomorrow, hope your going to small hill so powder runs all day for you ,my birthday present, lol.


----------



## abc (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have some great powder days tomorrow, hope your going to small hill so powder runs all day for you ,my birthday present, lol.


Usually, the birthday boy receives present. This one gives out presents! You're the best, Scotty!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 7, 2013)

abc said:


> I'll probably try to hit Platty at least one day. More likely Saturday. Will know tomorrow.
> 
> If I remember right, the Price Chopper deal is still going? And I did manage to get one last time so I'll hit the same store again, hopefully not as much hassle this time around...



Saturday should be awesome, bluebird and 40, was the last I saw. Scotty and I both wish we could be there tomorrow, but we both must work. Could be an incredible day at Platty tomorrow , as long as the snow isn't ultra heavy.

Happy Birthday Scotty, shame you can't have a Powbirthday at Platty, should be sweet this weekend nonetheless. :smile:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

Sugarbush Scotty. Then Jay Peak Saturday.

About 20 miles north of Albany now, poisoning myself with Burger King. Still dumping.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

Just getting a chance to look at the radar and holy crap is it filled or what. 
Like a giant shield across the northeast.  Sadly for me, it stops just before Sugarbush. Tomorrow is definitely a s.VT day if you can ski anywhere.  Cats are going to do very well from this too, as A) it is crawling like a baby, B) its well west of where it was predicted to stop. Good for mighty Platty!


----------



## timm (Mar 7, 2013)

Why oh why do I have work tomorrow


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sugarbush Scotty. Then Jay Peak Saturday.
> 
> About 20 miles north of Albany now, poisoning myself with Burger King. Still dumping.



You should have picked me up!

There is about 2.5 - 3" on my stack of pine outside. Pretty heavy snow, too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2013)

About 10 miles north of Fair Haven VT it finally stopped snowing, so there's the northern extent.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have some great powder days tomorrow, hope your going to small hill so powder runs all day for you ,my birthday present, lol.



Enjoy Scotty and a big time Happy Birthday Cheers to you man!  :beer:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 8, 2013)

Belle reporting 12" & still snowing!  
:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Belle reporting 12" & still snowing!
> :beer:



I like have fun, you going out to powder turns today I hope legalskiier? I hope you are.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

From Platty webpage on Facebook, 8-10 inches of Champagne powder!!!! I so jealous of people up their, I need to hear fantastic trip reports and save some for me please!


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn this work. Where are you going to be this weekend, Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Damn this work. Where you going to be this weekend, Scotty?



Platty both days! And were are you going Bene288?


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well obviously the Cats have gotten slammed.. Belleayre will be mobbed Saturday with new snow. I may go to Plattekill and show you some glades I found. They're all over the place.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Albany this morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Well obviously the Cats have gotten slammed.. Belleayre will be mobbed Saturday with new snow. I may go to Plattekill and show you some glades I found. They're all over the place.



Awesome lets do that for sure. I send a pm with my info latter. You need discount to platty, you know about their price chopper tickets hopefully issue is working now, only30$ to ski platty or 3 other hills, good to the end of the season.
And Sunday they have flex tickets through Potterbrothers stores and for same price as Price chopper deals? How was the hotel you stayed at last weekend, was it close to platty and how was the price I thinking of staying in cheap hotel on Saturday.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Awesome lets do that for sure. I send a pm with my info latter. You need discount to platty, you know about their price chopper tickets hopefully issue is working now, only30$ to ski platty or 3 other hills, good to the end of the season.



Is that the one that they print out of the coupon machine?


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

There is about 5" in the lexington and andover assachussets flatlands.  It is a medium moisture content.  Fortunately for me, schools have a delayed opening of 1-2 hours, which kept a lot of snow beginners off the road.  Now it's time to checkout resorts
magic says 4-6".  WOW!
Mt. snow 6-8
Okemo 6
Bromley 2
Stratton 5

Souther VT wins

What a cutoff


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Is that the one that they print out of the coupon machine?



No you go to their cash register and their supposed to sell the tickets like bread or milk, but first time for people had issues with it. Hopefully it is working now, you take voucher I guess to platty window and then they give you ski lift ticket.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm about 3 miles from the Blue Hills Ski area. My backyard has about 12-14 inches of fresh. They must at leasst that if not more.
Heavy on the bottom (from last night) and a good protion of this is fairly light powder. If it weren't for the "must do" commitmenets, I'd ski there this morning. Yeah, it's only, what, 500 ft vertical, but in powder, this is actually great fun.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 8, 2013)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm about 3 miles from the Blue Hills Ski area. My backyard has about 12-14 inches of fresh. They must at leasst that if not more.
> Heavy on the bottom (from last night) and a good protion of this is fairly light powder. If it weren't for the "must do" commitmenets, I'd ski there this morning. Yeah, it's only, what, 500 ft vertical, but in powder, this is actually great fun.



Yes 500ft with fresh snow does not suck, one of my best days this year was little Snow Ridge about a month ago with a foot-o-fresh.:smile: Platty's claiming 8-10", I'm going to work my Saturday shift tonight so I can ski there tomorrow.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

Think we are up to 8" or more here near Nashua NH and it's still coming down. Snow consistency isn't too bad, was pretty easy to brush it off the roof of the camper.  Powder day at Nashoba...


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just shows how unpredictable weather is. All I had been hearing is "light accumulation" for the Catskills and light or rain for the Capital Region. Well Belleayre and Platty have 12" and I have about 7" in Albany and still snowing hard. I'm sitting this one out, ladies and gentlemen. I hope you all have fun out there today and tomorrow, I may be lucky to get somewhere Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The only useful information that may be drawn from this, is the fact that The Weather Channel is being as hyperbolic and intentionaly misleading as usual, to drum up hysteria and television ratings.




Hmmmm, you might owe TWC an apology letter.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Hmmmm, you might owe TWC an apology letter.



I woke up this morning to 6-7" in Granville, MA and thought to myself. Damn... TWC was right.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2013)

Would love some reports from the Berkshires!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Just shows how unpredictable weather is. All I had been hearing is "light accumulation" for the Catskills and light or rain for the Capital Region. Well Belleayre and Platty have 12" and I have about 7" in Albany and still snowing hard. I'm sitting this one out, ladies and gentlemen. I hope you all have fun out there today and tomorrow, I may be lucky to get somewhere Sunday.



Roxbury tomorrow and Sunday why not?


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

From NWS FB page:



Judith Levinson Weader Very  hard to tell you a total from our house in Sharon. A good inch of what I  shoveled yesterday afternoon was wet snow that packed into slush!
5 hours ago

Laural Charland I live in Western Ma. We only got an inch of snow in Leeds. Which is in the Northampton area.
4 hours ago · 

Rich Brody 6.5 inches in Columbia, CT. 29.6° with heavy snow falling at 650 feet elevation
3 hours ago via mobile · Like



Bob Kristopher 8 to 9 inches in Ware, MA and still snowing.
3 hours ago · Like



Christian Lyon 13.5" in Vernon, CT
3 hours ago via mobile · Like



Stunner Filgerleski At  8: 00 am ...9 inches of light powdery snow in Hardwick Ma. a


Pennington Geis 1.75" accumulation in Leeds, Northampton, MA (01053) at 9:38a. Still a light and steady snow. Elevation 400'.
about an hour ago · Edited · Like



Brian Vella 17" 0f snow Stafford, Ct, 875' elevation
36 minutes ago · Like



Mary Mattila Cooper 11" in Hudson NH (near Londonderry / Windham lines)
about a minute ago via mo


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Enjoy Scotty and a big time Happy Birthday Cheers to you man!  :beer:



Thanks Winn, hope you get out their. I be happy to hear from others for the great trip reports from today, and will make a go at it Sat. and Sun. at Platty with Cornhead and maybe some other A zoners. Are you skiing this weekend?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Hearing from someone that their first powder experience at Platty did not horrible one lol.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Would love some reports from the Berkshires!



Look here 
http://www.skicentral.com/massachusetts-skireport.html


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2013)

Wet heavy snow in Essex, CT about 7 to 8 inches so far,  it's still coming down strong. 70% of the town has no power including me. 
Trees and branches are going down all around. With this storm and the 30+ inches from the last storm we've lost more trees this year than the last 20 years combined.

with this weekend forecasted to be close to 50 degrees it will just be a sloppy mess around here.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2013)

Right on, might have made the wrong call when I chose BEast over Platty/Windham for the weekend, but you can't complain about snow either way.  I'll keep an eye out for end of day reports.  Thanks.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

There is well over 12” here and it’s still dumping.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Right on, might have made the wrong call when I chose BEast over Platty/Windham for the weekend, but you can't complain about snow either way.  I'll keep an eye out for end of day reports.  Thanks.



Town of Heath 6"


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Platty looks sick


----------



## abc (Mar 8, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Platty's claiming 8-10", I'm going to work my Saturday shift tonight so I can ski there tomorrow.


Platty Saturday it is then, here I come!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

abc said:


> Platty Saturday it is then, here I come!


Hope to ski with you to I be their both days of the weekend to, another great pic from you all know were wishing I was their now but soon I will be, again anyone their now enjoy and remember these great powder days do not come like they  use to.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 8, 2013)

billski said:


> There is well over 12” here and it’s still dumping.



This is great.  Easily 12+ in Danvers and it's nukin right now.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

US National Weather Service Gray ME
Liked · 25 minutes ago 



Here  are the preliminary results of the snowfall from today's storm.  It is  actually still snowing in parts of Rockingham County, so this map will  be updated later.


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

abc said:


> Platty Saturday it is then, here I come!



Lots of people heading to Platty tomorrow...
Maybe I will too...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> Lots of people heading to Platty tomorrow...
> Maybe I will too...



Cool me and Cornhead will be there, hope to meet you.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 8, 2013)

21.2 inches in Canton Ma. What a storm


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2013)

Seems like Cats got hammered, and the coast got hammered, but the Berks are 'only' reporting 6 - 9 or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> Lots of people heading to Platty tomorrow...
> Maybe I will too...


Do it, Scotty, abc, Marcski and his boy, and I will be there. I tried to PM you, but I'm not allowed. Look for a little man with a helmet and red pants, that'd be Scotty, I may, or may not be with him. It's a lot harder to lose me at Platty than Gore! :wink:


----------



## dmw (Mar 8, 2013)

I just came from Wachusett, may be the ski area jackpot for this one. Hard to say how much, but there is A LOT of snow there right now. This morning (and yesterday afternoon / evening) were awesome.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing up here in the Lakes Region. Actually, it was very pleasant outside today. Seemed like the snow was melting quite a bit. Currently 42*. Meanwhile, metro Boston is over a foot, some places approaching two feet. These types of storms are very frustrating. Tons of metro skiers are going to get excited and head north to areas that got 0" in the past 48 hours. Awesome. I can deal with seeing this once or twice a season. But man, there have been so many of these SoNE coastals this year. 

Platty is over 5 hours. Would love to ski there but it just isn't in the cards on short notice. Happy for all of you Catskills skiers. Go get it!! 

:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Hmmmm, you might owe TWC an apology letter.[/QUOT
> 
> Why?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Seems like Cats got hammered, and the coast got hammered



Of course they did, I'm in Vermont this weekend! Might have to alter my Gore/Whiteface plans for next week to Platty. Though with the blowtorch that might be coming it could get tricky.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Tons of metro skiers are going to get excited and head north to areas that got 0" in the past 48 hours. Awesome.


Wish I could postpone to Monday (can take the day off) but going up for rain/mix after two mild March days...guess we will have to deal with the crowds tomorrow. :x


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Nothing up here in the Lakes Region. Actually, it was very pleasant outside today. Seemed like the snow was melting quite a bit. Currently 42*. Meanwhile, metro Boston is over a foot, some places approaching two feet. These types of storms are very frustrating. Tons of metro skiers are going to get excited and head north to areas that got 0" in the past 48 hours. Awesome. I can deal with seeing this once or twice a season. But man, there have been so many of these SoNE coastals this year.
> 
> Platty is over 5 hours. Would love to ski there but it just isn't in the cards on short notice. Happy for all of you Catskills skiers. Go get it!!
> 
> :beer:



Come on down, sorry you got no snow up their, but Platty tomorrow I have a very very good feeling about.


----------



## octopus (Mar 8, 2013)

fujiwhara!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

octopus said:


> fujiwhara!



Did you get to Platty today?


----------



## abc (Mar 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Nothing up here in the Lakes Region.
> 
> Platty is over 5 hours. Would love to ski there but it just isn't in the cards on short notice. Happy for all of you Catskills skiers. Go get it!!


Well, you can head down to the Berkshires, or S.VT. Didn't Magic got a few inches? 



Abominable said:


> Seems like Cats got hammered, and the coast got hammered, but the Berks are 'only' reporting 6 - 9 or somewhere thereabouts.


6-9" is not something to sneaze at, you greedy bunch! ;-)

I think this weekend should be a good one. Almost all the mountains got some base from the previous 2 weeks' wet storms one way or another. So whatever falls today will be the icing on the cake!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 8, 2013)

I got about 9" at my house about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.


----------

